# Iclear 30s Now Working Like A Bomb



## Mufasa (2/6/14)

So I hit my name for a 6.........again. I got the iClear 30S with my MVP and have just been attaching it as is. I found the draw and vapor production quite bad. This weekend I discovered the silver collar thingy in the MVP's box. Picture below. Well, well. The iClear now out performs the MPT3 by miles! I see the collar has 2 air holes whereas using it without the collar it was just drawing way too much air. I know the iClear is not getting great ratings from forum members, but for me it is perfect. I can't say the same about the MPT3. I guess I still have to learn how to use it properly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

do you not find it to gurgle a bit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (2/6/14)

It does, but it doesn't really bug me. I clean the drip tip once or twice a day, but I doubt if the gurgling comes from there. I can live with it.


----------



## crack2483 (2/6/14)

That's called the beauty ring if I'm not mistaken. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mufasa (2/6/14)

That's it! I couldn't remember the name.


----------



## RIEFY (2/6/14)

the only time a iclear gurgle if you over fill it. they cant even take there full capacity of juice you need to fill like .25ml under the max line

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------

